# Saw a tiel at pet store, breaks my heart!



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I went to Petco to get some food/mineral blocks for Starlight and Pippin and saw a male normal grey for sale in this TINY plastic cage, standing on it's sideways cuttlebone (it was too small a cage to put it upright  ) and just shaking and looking so scared and un happy and the cage looked like it wasn't cleaned for weeks. I wish I could have brought it home I feel so bad for him, I hope he finds a decent home soon  Sorry, just can't take my mind of that poor guy!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats so mean! This is why I avoid pet shops. I hope the little fellow finds a good home. 
Its heartbreaking to hear.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

this makes me so sad.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's horrible isn't it. I think they do it just to make us feel sorry for them so that they get sold faster. My mum and I fell in love with a cinnamon 'tiel all on his lonesome the other day. He was so gentle and sweet. We both wished we could have brought him home but we just can't.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

This is how I ended up coming home with Chester three weeks ago. I agree that I think they do it on purpose. I'm well aware that by purchasing Chester, I supported that type of care and encouraged the pet store to continue buying and selling birds in that type of environment and condition but I couldn't leave him there. Someone else would have bought him eventually if I didn't. 

We don't have a Petco in Canada but from what people say, it sounds like they don't take very good care of their birds. We have a Pets Mart and the location that I've always gone to seems to care for their animals. The rats/mice/hamsters/etc, birds, reptiles, fish always have fresh food and water and their enclosures are always clean. I can't speak for any other locations, though.


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

I visited the Pet supplies plus by my house a few months ago. There were 2 normal greys in one cage, they looked dirty and their cage was a mess...poop everywhere. I went onto their website and sent an email telling them of he conditions in that location and that I was contacting the County animal control. I never heard back from them and figured they could care less, it is a huge company. I went the next weekend and lo and behold the cages were immaculate! I was shocked but happy, I still stop in from time to time to check on them, (unfortunately they are still there) and it has been clean. You can to email them and see if there is any change. Petco is a huge company and I doubt they would want the government to keep checking on them.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's so sad and just wrong that they do that on purpose  I wish someone who has the power to do so would step in and put a stop to that, making animals suffer to gain money ugh  He looked so sweet I am so tempted to try and talk my husband into it but not sure our cage is enough for 3..it's huge but not a flight cage and 3 would be hard to talk him into but I really want that lil guy..


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunshine, maybe he can be your Christmas gift and you can be his. That makes me so sad to hear that. What kind of cage is it?


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm trying to talk my husband into it be he's pretty dead set on no  He's got allergies, would one more bird make that big of a difference? I'm been nudging him all day lol.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone have any points that might talk him into it? He's not as much an animal lover like I am and it was like pulling teeth for the other 2 lol. I've already told him it would really help the bird, he hasn't go a Christmas gift yet for me, the kids would like that he would talk, I would clean more often, etc. No budge lol. Perhaps anyone living near would want him? I just hate to see him like this and when I looked in at him, it's was like an instant bond, so I miss him, I'm a sucker though lol. He just looked so scared and so sad and shaking. At least he still looked in good health. He's in the Puyallup Petco.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunshine, if you already have 2 dusty tiels, 3 won't make a difference :lol:

I really would say go for it! It's sooooooo so hard to break an instant bond. It's on your mind all the time. I've had several of those


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to soo bad I just can't talk my husband into it  I agree what difference would one more make?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

For his life, a huge difference. 3 really isn't much noisier if that's what he's worried about


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm still trying, he now says I can but is mad hmm...lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunshine2009 said:


> I'm still trying, he now says *I can* but is mad hmm...lol.


I bolded. Let him sleep it over and see how he feels tomorrow. It's so great you want to help that sweet boy out, but it's also nice to put your husband's feelings into consideration too. You don't want to pry too much


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I agree, I am sure someone will buy him that loves him and will give him a good home and more than anything I wish someone who I able to, could put a stop to animals being treated like that just to sell.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> 3 really isn't much noisier if that's what he's worried about


I disagree. Three can be _very_ loud, particularly if you have two moody cocks and a female with the potential to be just as loud as them (like my trio).


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

I work at PetSmart and I can assure you, PetSmart cares for their animals. I'm not just saying this because I work there; while we don't carry tiels, we do get conures in on occasion and we'll take them out and get them socialized. We're very good about keeping the cages clean and the animals fed as well. Well, at least at my location.

But yes, before I started hunting for a baby I stopped into a local Pet Supplies Plus while killing time before a doctor's appt and they had a grey faced baby in a tiny cage. A few weeks later I stopped in and asked to hold him and though they said he'd been hand tamed, I could tell that wasn't true.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

allons_ykaylee said:


> A few weeks later I stopped in and asked to hold him and though they said he'd been hand tamed, I could tell that wasn't true.


Honestly, he could have been, but when a handfed bird has not had enough social interaction he could have reverted back


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Honestly, he could have been, but when a handfed bird has not had enough social interaction he could have reverted back


That's what I was thinking. Birds like that need interaction. We got a conure in at my work who was clearly not tamed, bit me _hard_ the first time I went near him, but our pet care associates worked hard on him and he was friendly and sweet by the time somebody took him home!

I wish all stores understood that. The animals are living beings and we need to care for them while they are in our stores.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

I worked for a PetSmart for a month (had to leave due to family emergency in another state) like in 2007. I noticed they seemed to really care for their pets, yes. I took care of the fish mostly (we had to clean the aquariums daily, like over 50 by myself lol) but I also learned how to trim wings etc. I was talking about Petco and perhaps it was just this one, not sure, I hope so. I hope that sweet tiel gets a nice home soon, he so deserves it. The cage (plastic, no bars) was like 1.5 feet by 1 foot and the depth was like a little over half a foot and he was just hunched on the cuttlebone shaking and when he saw me he perked up, I so wanted to just pick him up and talk to him and just cheer him up/settle whatever was making him look so scared. Hope someone does soon!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

That's how Frank came to live with us and I've never regretted. I got out of the shop and sat in the car crying. The next day I was at the shop and took him home. Thank god I am an adult and don't need to ask for permission. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

I still really want him, and am an adult haha but I want my husband to be on board too. I'm still seeing if he'll come around...


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm off to go get him, hubby said he decided he likes him  Yay!!


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunshine2009 said:


> I'm off to go get him, hubby said he decided he likes him  Yay!!


Ahh congratulations! Post photos, please!


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aww I'm so happy for you! I was reading through your thread yesterday and am sooooo happy to hear you are taking this guy home


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

YaHOO!!!!  Tell hubby the members of TC love him! ;D
I can't wait to see the little guy! He's so lucky to be going home with you <3


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

This is such good news Sunshine! This is the last night of misery for the little fella. 
You have a good heart and I am sure he will love you to bits! 
And hey you never know, he might decide to become hubby's velcro bird :-D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay, congrats! So nice of you to rescue him 
Looking forward to seeing some pictures of him!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much all, he's home with us and we love him soooo much! He is so thankful he was giving me heart wings and trying to sing  He's had some millet and preened and now beak grinding and acting like this was always his home! So in love! He's got the black beak and nails too, really pretty! He's got some spots behind his head, so he must carry the pied gene? Also the outline of his yellow mask is white, just a little. I will post pictures tonight! I have to go and my phone died when I wanted to take some once we were home but the gps killed my Samsung  His name is Merry, since we have a Pippin, so it fits hehe I am a huge LotR's fan  Have to run but will photobomb him in a few hours! Can't wait for my oldest to get home, she's go nuts with joy! Oh he's not tame but I think he'll be easy to get there I'll work with him daily. So excited!!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

As I was reading through your thread, I was thinking that you could perhaps foster him and rehome him to a good home. I got onto the next page and saw that you were able to have him yourself!!! How wonderful  Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much he is sure a delight and seems happy to have a home


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Yay! Congrats on the new addition! I, personally, was going to tell you, "It's sometimes easier to beg forgiveness, than ask permission." LOL In regard to hubby not wanting you to get him. xD But I'm so happy that I kept reading and found that you were able to get hubby to agree. Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha well I'm so happy he is ok with it, in fact he took some pictures too and likes him! My oldest was thrilled! He's not tame but I'll work with him, he lets me put my hand close but nothing more, however as soon as I put him in his cage he was heart winging me and singing, then went for his millet


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a cockatiel, Emma, that I got at Pet Supplies Plus about a month ago. She was also in a small cage, by herself. I went in several times, and all she was doing was sitting on her food dish. She had no toys of any kind.

She seems happy in her new home, but still will not step up for me, unless I have a spray of millet and I am offering my forearm--NOT my nasty, nasty hand.

How old do you think Merry is?


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww that's progress though she is lucky to have you!! I'm not sure, I asked but they didn't have it on the paperwork, he's an adult, no juvenile feathers anymore, they think he's about 1-3 years. He's had a vet check up and weighed prior, like last week and is cleared for good health!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so glad you got him!

Your thread got me wondering though - over here in the UK pet shops can have their licenses to sell animals removed if the animals are not taken care of properly, is there a similar system over in the US? I know there are many pet shops that are good but it's a little sad that they don't crack down on the ones that aren't


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Your thread got me wondering though - over here in the UK pet shops can have their licenses to sell animals removed if the animals are not taken care of properly, is there a similar system over in the US? I know there are many pet shops that are good but it's a little sad that they don't crack down on the ones that aren't


Nope. Unless something crazy like the PETA finds some reason to protest, it _might_ be taken into consideration. Or, I suppose you could call animal control, but nobody seems to want to do that with big chain pet stores


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah so sad but the big chains get away with a lot sadly. There were conjures in the same cages, 3 of them, Merry was the only tiel.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Agreed. I have been into Petsmarts and the finches, budgies and the occasional conure look pretty good. The only thing I can think they can do is add fruit and vegetables to the small birds cages and limit the space in the budgie cages, they look a tad crowded. Other than that, they look nice for pet store birds. Petco, doesn't care much for their birds. I do have some larger complaints for them, but I have doubts they wouldn't listen or take any of my advice. After all, I'm just a little girl. Oh well, hopefully there will be something in the future that can allow changes to be made if necessary


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations! My story: finally convinced my husband to let me get a tiel. I searched online for breeders & went to every Pet Store nearby. Finally, a Petco near me called around and told me that a store an hour away had a young male. I picked "him" up- cute as can be & set up a huge, beautiful cage. For one day the little one sat on floor in corner of cage shaking & didn't eat. I tried millet, everything. Second morning my husband came downstairs first and found my new baby lying cold and dead in bottom of cage.

Obviously the poor thing was sick! Now I am a crazy bird lady with 2 gorgeous tiels- Gloria & Fabio. We have a beautiful Timneh African Grey named Rosie now too. They are all healthy, happy, & loved to pieces. I do understand about hubby having to be on board. He loves them too, but if I did w/out his approval I'd be afraid he'd resent my little birdies.

Pics?earl:


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't have gotten him without his agreement. So sorry about your first tiel  So happy you have a happy flock now, yay!! I posted some pics in my thread Meet Merry  And a video! 
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=75729


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i'm so happy you got him and now he has a safe and happy home  congratulations and enjoy each other! 

also glad you got your husband on board, it's so disheartening when they say "no" to more tiels. my fiance tried that and got nowhere hahaha.


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Why not take pictures of the poor conditions the birds live in and put them on FACEBOOK, along with the name of the pet store.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations for having Merry !Ive been following this thread and was really hoping you would bring him home,because,believe me,it wouldnt seriously worsen the hubbys allergy.Hope you all hsve a wonderful life. Happy Holidays Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> We don't have a Petco in Canada but from what people say, it sounds like they don't take very good care of their birds. We have a Pets Mart and the location that I've always gone to seems to care for their animals. The rats/mice/hamsters/etc, birds, reptiles, fish always have fresh food and water and their enclosures are always clean. I can't speak for any other locations, though.


yup we have Petsmart and my friends in the cat rescue world set up their adoption centers there and really respect how the store treats animals. I'm usually only there to help drop off kittens for adoption so I've never seen the birds though.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Poor baby!  If I wasn't miles away I would have had him :'(
My Zoo is almost full but could fit one more feather baby in!! 
Hope some one has him soon!! 
x


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

allons_ykaylee said:


> I work at PetSmart and I can assure you, PetSmart cares for their animals. I'm not just saying this because I work there; while we don't carry tiels, we do get conures in on occasion and we'll take them out and get them socialized. We're very good about keeping the cages clean and the animals fed as well. Well, at least at my location.
> 
> But yes, before I started hunting for a baby I stopped into a local Pet Supplies Plus while killing time before a doctor's appt and they had a grey faced baby in a tiny cage. A few weeks later I stopped in and asked to hold him and though they said he'd been hand tamed, I could tell that wasn't true.


All the PetSmarts I've been to have a bowl of clean water and pellets for their birds, a toy and clean bedding. I can't complain, especially when I see the horrific circumstances some pet stores keep their animals.


----------

